# Scritches...



## chico-goose (Dec 9, 2011)

*What the heck is she/he?!?*

I am training with one of my cockatiels and I would like for her to eventually love script he's. As of now, she doesn't like me getting to close to her head but he accepts treats from my hands. is there any technique to help me do this? Also, I attached pictures (not the one I'm training) to see if anyone could tell me his mutation. I was thinking normal grey but then noticed the small white patch under his "chin". Also any guesses on gender? I m not sure on age but I have had him for about 7 months and I didn't really notice any molting.


----------



## rainfeather (Jan 26, 2012)

Some birds love scritches and some just won't take them. With my tiel, I slowly introduced the idea by _slowly_ getting closer to her head and saying "Want a pet-pet?" (yes, kind of silly but it just fell into place, lol ). I did this until she accepted them, rewarding her. But, that's just me and it's worked for my Dandelion. 

And sorry, I'm not good at mutations or genders... :blush:


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

There are many who just don't enjoy scritches. And others who have issues with fingers to start with. Some birds will actually let their owners give scritches to them with their nose.. and then they slowly work their finger in when the bird isn't looking. It's all about learning your bird's personality and working with that. 

As far as mutations/genetics go... I am not an expert. But your bird looks to be either pied or split to pied. I am not positive, but I believe the yellow tail feathers with the dark vein/line in the middle are commonly found in pearls. If there was no dark vein down the middle, it would be a pied feather. So, I'm really not sure how this plays out. lol If you have had your bird for 7 months.. and based on the facial color.. She.. is also split to white face it looks. Just not sure on the rest. Those feathers have me curious.


----------



## chico-goose (Dec 9, 2011)

Female? Whoa! That's unexpected. All this time I was thinking I had a sorta quiet male normal grey tiel  Well this explains why my female wasn't getting hormonal when she met Zazoo.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Here is a link to a thread in which a lot of methods are discussed for getting a tiel to accept scritches. http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=27668

Good luck


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Your tiel is a split to pied hen...her face is still grey, males will have a bright yellow face.


----------



## chico-goose (Dec 9, 2011)

Thanks for the info


----------



## Coopersmom (Jun 22, 2011)

DyArianna said:


> There are many who just don't enjoy scritches. And others who have issues with fingers to start with. Some birds will actually let their owners give scritches to them with their nose


That's just like Cooper! He love it with my nose but he hates fingers he's so silly 




---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?0fel1i


----------

